# sound decoder for kato geES44AC gevo csx loco



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

looking for a plug and play sound and light decoder for this loco ...im new too dcc ,,recieved this loco with the kato startere set N scale ,,whats a good plug and play decoder ?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Soundtraxx is my favorite, but I run HO. What does Kato recommend? You do have a very good set there, BTW.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

i was looking at this one 

http://www.traintekllc.com/Soundtra...the-GE-Gevo-12-ES44AC/productinfo/STX-827116/


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Kato N scale P&P sound decoder...Soundtraxx don't make any that I know of.The TSU-1000 is an HO decoder,too big for N scale.

The only sound decoder option I know of may be MRC,but the ones I've had all smoked after a while.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Vic2367,
Like Brakeman Jake said that Soundtraxx decoder is for an HO model.
Sadly I don't have any Sound Decoders that fit that model.
I have plenty of TSU-750 that will work in other N scale engines just not that one.
I can also do a non sound decoder for it.
The decoder you want is a Digitrax SDN144K1E, but if you don't have a sound programmer you'll have to have a shop or someone else program the right sound into it as it will only come with stock sound, and not the geES44AC gevo sound file.


----------

